# Edge Alloy Stem



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I won this stem in a prime over the weekend. I didn't realize until I started installing it that it's got a really "weird" 4-bolt setup with two separate faceplates rather than one solid piece. It looks kinda weak to me, so I've been searching around trying to look for reviews, but I can't find the stem anywhere on the internet- I've found a lot of Sette-brand Edge stems (alloy, but all with solid, 1-piece faceplates), and some Edge carbon ones (several posts on the weightweenies forum about that one). 

Oh yeah... I'm posting it here because it only weighs 111 grams, so I figured that you guys may know about it 

Photos:


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Don't know about that one but I just put a Ritchey Pro stem on my cross bike with a similar clamp design.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah, ive owned a few ritchey wcs stems they have the same 2 plate system. i currently have an ibis stem with the same 2 plate setup. ritchey stuff is a standard good stuff maker.
dont over tighten.

theyre both light weight, the ibis claims 120 grams, i didnt weigh it, the ritchey is said to be 140ish on weightweenies.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

actually quite a common faceplate design. More common than the single piece plates up until just a few years ago. Some carbon handlebar mfgrs recommend against them. My understanding is that the reason is that unless you're careful, you could tighten the two pieces inconsistently.

As someone said, until recently, Ritchey WCS were all like this. Also, many of the other big name stem manufacturers. Syntace for sure, and I believe several of the Italian ones.

To tighten properly: tighten in several stages, using a criss cross pattern. This is standard procedure for any part that needs consistent tightening across several fasteners. I always use a torque wrench, recently mostly used the Ritchey Torque Key for stems since nearly all stems have the same torque spec. If you're using carbon bars, use carbon installation paste so that you don't need to over-torque to keep them in place.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I'm not using carbon bars, but I was still careful not to tighten the bejesus out of the bolts. I should probably dig out my torque wrench & make sure they're all even.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Alpha Q has the same plate design and weighs in at 105 grams.


----------

